# 1953 Ford Jubilee wont Start



## andyram78 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a 1953 Ford Jubilee tractor that had been running fine. I let it sit for a few months and when I went to crank it nothing happened. I changed the battery and still nothing. So far I have changed the starter switch, solenoid, starter and ignition switch and still starter won't turn over. Does anyone have a clue as what could be. There isn't a lot of wiring so don't see what could be going on. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jun 16, 2013)

Have you tried running a jumper wire direct from the battery to the starter? 

If you get a response from the starter this way it's definitely somewhere in the wiring. If the starter doesn't budge, there's a problem with it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

andyram78 said:


> I have a 1953 Ford Jubilee tractor that had been running fine. I let it sit for a few months and when I went to crank it nothing happened. I changed the battery and still nothing. So far I have changed the starter switch, solenoid, starter and ignition switch and still starter won't turn over. Does anyone have a clue as what could be. There isn't a lot of wiring so don't see what could be going on. Any help would be appreciated.


http://www.tractorforum.com/f203/1953-jubilee-wont-start-26144/


----------

